# Day ?? Royal Pythons : All Shed



## t-bo

The hatchlings all shed yesterday night, and they are going in the new homes tonight. 

I will leave them there alone in the new for a night or two and will try the first feed the following night.

Here is a pic of the new homes:


----------

